# Remington 870 Scope & Scope Mount options



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

tqmb5 said:


> so the mossberg 500 barrel fits onto the 870 express? if so thats great news


No. Mossberg makes an 870 barrel.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I have B-Square saddle mounts on a 12 gauge and 16 gauge Remington 870. It is a good quality mount that has worked well for many years. I put 2 1/2 X Banner scopes on both shotguns. All the best...
Gil


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Remmy fully rifled 24" cantilever, and check into the Mueller red dot 2-7X32 scope. Nifty red dot for those lower light situations when the crosshairs fade.


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have used them for years and they are great. Take care...
Joe


----------

